# Need your help—10MFAN New alto name??



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi,
I hope everyone is doing OK and staying safe! 

I am looking for your assistance.... 



My new hr alto mouthpiece is being made at the shop next week for production. I need a name for it, and I am stuck.
It is a very unique alto piece and designed to be warm, spread, and fat, with fullness and some pop, with plenty of volume available. You Meyer guys will LOVE this. Its full-bodied with a deep chamber. 

It’s got a rollover baffle and a larger chamber. Plenty of volume available with full altissimo. 

It’s ALL about the sound. It is incredibly in tune and very full sounding. 

I am looking for suggestions on a great name for the mouthpiece. 

Please add some name suggestions. I am really looking for a cool name.

Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## craigmultireedguy (Apr 29, 2011)

Tough one... "Songbird"? "'A' Train"? "The Sound"?


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Warm, spread, fat sound? Hmm, Maybe after Johnny Hodges - The Rabbit?


----------



## Saxydude (Feb 2, 2003)

jmoen3 said:


> Warm, spread, fat sound? Hmm, Maybe after Johnny Hodges - The Rabbit?


I immediately thought Johnny Hodges, too. I like "The Johnny," but "The Rabbit" is cool, too.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Saxydude said:


> I immediately thought Johnny Hodges, too. I like "The Johnny," but "The Rabbit" is cool, too.


Yeah! Or The Hodges, or The Jeep, or even his real first name, The Cornelius.

Some Rabbit to help make the choice tho


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Very good suggestions so far, thank you. 

Please keep them coming.


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, you seem to have been naming the alto pieces after tunes or albums rather than after players, so how about something like "The Isfahan".


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

mmichel said:


> Well, you seem to have been naming the alto pieces after tunes or albums rather than after players, so how about something like "The Isfahan".


Ah yeah, I like this! Isfahan is a great one!

Also, could do "Flirtibird" (The Live at the Blue Note is an amazing track) or even "Black Butterfly"


----------



## extradarcafe (Dec 7, 2008)

How about “SoSo?”


----------



## saxyjare01 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Cotton Tail
The Mid-Century
Old School
Fluffy


----------



## saxyjare01 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Foo-Foo


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Modern players playing in a modern style will not sound like Johnny Hodges, so I have to be careful of how I name this so they aren’t scared away thinking it’s just foofy. 
For players looking for more warmth and fullness and something different than Meyers or Links and their copies, this will be greatly enjoyed. 

I really appreciate all of the suggestions so far, and just keep pounding me with them.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

10mfan said:


> ...fullness and does not get thin or shrill. It's got a roll over baffle and a larger chamber. Plenty of volume available with full altissimo.


There's your answer, Mark. Call it ALTISSIMO!


----------



## saxmanjack (Feb 3, 2003)

Look up names of birds. Pick one.


----------



## jacco (Apr 5, 2003)

Shiraz or Malbec
When you still like wine

Cheers!


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

craigmultireedguy said:


> Tough one... "Songbird"? "'A' Train"? "The Sound"?


Finding names is tough

Just for reference the french company that makes Phil-tone is called Le Son as is one of my models.
That translates to "The Sound"

Just an fyi

Best of luck


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

10mfan said:


> Modern players playing in a modern style will not sound like Johnny Hodges, so I have to be careful of how I name this so they aren't scared away thinking it's just foofy.
> For players looking for more warmth and fullness and something different than Meyers or Links and their copies, this will be greatly enjoyed.
> 
> I really appreciate all of the suggestions so far, and just keep pounding me with them.


If you want to avoid explicitly referencing Hodges (whose sound is not at all foofy, IMO), but want to emphasize its added warmth, how about "The Hearth"?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 2, 2003)

The description makes me think of Jerome Richardson - why not call it the Groove Merchant?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I appreciate the input. I will make a decision in the next couple of days. 


Keep the great choices coming.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Some less affiliated names for you -- Ember, Fuoco, Fiero


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a name that I’ve kept on the back burner, which I will not reveal yet. I’m hoping that someone comes up with something that I like even more. There are some here that I’ve enjoyed already, so please keep the names coming. 

Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

"Thicc"


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, I've got one more serious suggestion: "Phenix". It works on several levels:

1. It references Cannonball's album of the same name, on which he has an unusually round and fat sound.
2. It refers to the Phoenix (i.e., the firebird of Greek myth), reborn from the ashes of its predecessor, as this mouthpiece is "reborn" from the ashes of its classic large-chamber, rollover baffle predecessors.
3. Due again to its reference to the Phoenix, it evokes warmth.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Very good.....
Thank you for all your suggestions


----------



## keilmer (Apr 18, 2004)

Naming could be helpful for discussions with experienced users on SOTW...but not for my buying decision.
Based on your model policy I've to make decisions e.g. about:

- category
- spread / focussed
- material
- baffle type
- tip opening

Also: the associations of users with the final name will differ.


----------



## chilehed (Sep 17, 2013)

Warm, spread, fat? Sounds amazing, incredibly versatile?

Call it The Ella.


----------



## twowheels (Feb 2, 2003)

Since it's your new Category 1 mouthpiece, Mark, and it sounds like the design promotes a tone reminiscent of the early elders on alto....maybe name it the "Foundation".


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

mmichel said:


> "Thicc"


Hi,
What did this stand for?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

keilmer said:


> Naming could be helpful for discussions with experienced users on SOTW...but not for my buying decision.
> Based on your model policy I've to make decisions e.g. about:
> 
> - category
> ...


Yes, that's how I hope you would make a decision as a player, but I still need a good name. I just figured it would be fun to throw it out there and have some great new options put out there, which are definitely happening.

It's my Cat 1 piece that is spread, warm and full, with a rollover baffle. Tip openings will come 5-9, and it will be available in both the German bar stock hard rubber and orange Ultem. 
Thanks.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

twowheels said:


> Since it's your new Category 1 mouthpiece, Mark, and it sounds like the design promotes a tone reminiscent of the early elders on alto....maybe name it the "Foundation".


I like this too.... thank you.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

chilehed said:


> Warm, spread, fat? Sounds amazing, incredibly versatile?
> 
> Call it The Ella.


She is my favorite singer!


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Hi,
> I hope everyone is doing OK and staying safe!
> 
> I am looking for your assistance....
> ...


I'd call it 'Genesis', this way if the design takes off, players can call them 'Gens'.
You possibly do have a piece with that name already; I'm not familiar with your mouthpieces.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Great name too. Thank you. 
No, I don’t have a mouthpiece called that.


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

10mfan said:


> Hi,
> What did this stand for?


That suggestion was meant to be tongue-in-cheek. It's slang for "full-figured".


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Great name too. Thank you.
> No, I don't have a mouthpiece called that.


You're welcome, and good luck with the piece!


----------



## twowheels (Feb 2, 2003)

twowheels said:


> Since it's your new Category 1 mouthpiece, Mark, and it sounds like the design promotes a tone reminiscent of the early elders on alto....maybe name it the "Foundation".


Or the "Founder", I like that better than "Foundation". Or "Forefather", "Author".


----------



## Budget Explosion (Feb 2, 2003)

6Mfan


----------



## jolind (Nov 27, 2011)

Big dipper (or big digger?)


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Budget Explosion said:


> 6Mfan


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

"The Groove" or "Groove" brings a certain warm, fat, spread out feeling in my mind. That's what I'd expect from a mouthpiece with a name like "The Groove".


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

The Essence.
l’essence (French).


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I like that a lot!

That may be it....


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

B Flat said:


> The Essence.
> l'essence (French).


Warning: In French, people would probably interpret that as "gasoline" rather than "essence". That's how I referred to gas growing up.


----------



## Dave Pollack (Sep 3, 2013)

Standard Issue!!


----------



## Hipparion (Oct 15, 2017)

mmichel said:


> Warning: In French, people would probably interpret that as "gasoline" rather than "essence". That's how I referred to gas growing up.


This is absolutely technically right. However, the term Essence can be (and is) used within other contexts, for example it is widely used in the perfume industry where it as a more noble connotation.
Write it always with a capital letter, and there should be no confusion (with gasoline).

(Should you want some credentials from my part: I am french)


----------



## Turnaround (Dec 28, 2005)

Alten

Alto with the balz of a tenor.

[edit]

That just sparked a few other thoughts.

Salto (means jump in Spanish)

Or Sulten (there is a 10 thing going on here a bit).


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

In keeping with the Daddy-o vibe:

The Jake
The Bomb
Righteous
Hepcat
Mezzroll (my favorite)


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Essence sounds great but the French language makes an interesting spin there.

Similarly you could use Quintessence or ethos.


----------



## Roundmidnite (Sep 19, 2013)

jmoen3 said:


> Essence sounds great but the French language makes an interesting spin there.
> 
> Similarly you could use Quintessence or ethos.


Good idea to check other languages- remember the car called the "Nova"?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sonja,
Well, it definitely won't be called the Pacer.... lol


----------



## ving (May 9, 2003)

How about 
The Pacemaker
Or
The Altoid


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

Saxydude said:


> I immediately thought Johnny Hodges, too. I like "The Johnny," but "The Rabbit" is cool, too.


If you want to sell it in the UK don't call it The Johnny. Big, fat and round it has to be the Mozzarella.


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

Dave Pollack said:


> Standard Issue!!


too military sounding...standard will do just fine.


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

Roundmidnite said:


> Good idea to check other languages- remember the car called the "Nova"?


Ford should have named the Pinto 'Supernova'.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

ZootTheSim said:


> In keeping with the Daddy-o vibe:
> 
> The Jake
> The Bomb
> ...


Fat Cat
Fatboy

or for you Spinal Tap fans,

Big Bottom
Quicksand
(you know what I mean!)


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

The 10mfan "Cognac"

- Saxaholic


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The Schlameleon 
The Altimeter
Roll-Over Beethoven
Roll Out The Baffle
The Alto Ramp


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Lambros said:


> Ford should have named the Pinto 'Supernova'.


Well, this was an alto piece I had on the side burner for quite some time. I may release at some point. It's a bright and powerful player.


----------



## chubarry (Feb 5, 2003)

I'd vote for The Essence or Cognac.... both names are evocative of the what the piece can offer a player....


----------



## Alain Gen (Dec 2, 2013)

Mahogany
Cocoa


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice....thank you.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

What do you guys think about these:


Heritage

Prestige

Skylark 

The Tradition


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Sounds a bit dusty. How about Meritage? (in keeping with Merlot etc.)


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Syrah (aka Shiraz) rich and full-bodied


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you. I’ve been thinking about Shiraz.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

10mfan said:


> Thank you. I've been thinking about Shiraz.


Syrah was an earlier name which is now back in vogue. I would seriously consider some of the native American words also.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

I always thought that if I ever came out with a mouthpiece, I would just call it “Doorstop”.
Wouldn’t even need to put a facing on it.
Or I could just get Joe the butcher to face them.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Lmfao!!!


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Well, this was an alto piece I had on the side burner for quite some time. I may release at some point. It's a bright and powerful player.


That's an amazing coincidence...wow! Supernova is the violent death of star though. Protostar is the birth of one; I still like Genesis though, same type of concept.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I like Genesis too, but I think I’m leaning a little more towards these below 
I’ll pick in the next couple days. Keep the suggestions coming please. 


Heritage

Prestige

Skylark 

The Tradition


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

All good names and you also have a bird name as well. Starling would be a nice bird name, too.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Orpheus.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Man, you guys are all coming up with really cool names!
Fantastic.


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

One more from me. Ready...Raven. And it can be black on black with all of the ring marks and logos.


----------



## tony51 (Feb 7, 2009)

Lambros said:


> One more from me. Ready...Raven. And it can be black on black with all of the ring marks and logos.


Not sure you want to imply your mouthpiece has a sound like a raven .... it really should be a song bird.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Or maybe a Yardbird.


----------



## 2phunkey4u (Mar 14, 2018)

The Royal
The Foo Bird
The Queen Bee
The Creole (Love Bird)
The Breeze
The Scirocco
The Master
Martini

I like Shiraz and Hepcat the best so far, though.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> I like Genesis too, but I think I'm leaning a little more towards these below
> I'll pick in the next couple days. Keep the suggestions coming please.
> 
> Heritage
> ...


I do like Skylark and Prestige!

On the same vein as heritage and Tradition, what about Legacy


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

How about "The Namegame"?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

jmoen3 said:


> I do like Skylark and Prestige!
> 
> On the same vein as heritage and Tradition, what about Legacy


Hi bro, my friend Matt Marantz has a mouthpiece named the Legacy.
Nice name.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Hi bro, my friend Matt Marantz has a mouthpiece named the Legacy.
> Nice name.


Dang, i forgot about those, no wonder I thought it sounded good


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

The Kokopelli 

Sorry I’m late to the party.


----------



## Brian Albee (Aug 29, 2018)

How about a name referencing when the Alto solo kicks in during an old movie soundtrack? "Love scene". "Hot encounter". Lol


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

10mfan said:


> I like Genesis too, but I think I'm leaning a little more towards these below
> I'll pick in the next couple days. Keep the suggestions coming please.
> 
> Heritage
> ...


Of these, I prefer "Heritage" and "The Tradition", though I think something like "The OG" would get the same basic message across in a hipper way.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice!

Thank you.


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

I like Skylark a lot. Don't do Prestige, it's a clarinet :faceinpalm:


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

How about the "Opus"
or, 
The "Laude"?


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

SimonJazzSax said:


> I like Skylark a lot. Don't do Prestige, it's a clarinet :faceinpalm:


It would be a great name if the mouthpiece was more conservative (kind of what Paul Desmond is all about really) maybe Firebird would be better; technically it's used to describe any small songbird that's bright reddish-orange.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

You guys are all awesome for helping out with suggestions. 

Thank you.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

2phunkey4u said:


> The Queen Bee


Queen Bee is good. The three stripes could be *yellow on black.*


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

I like the alto theme of songs/album references for sound.

How about "The Blackhawk."

Or the 10mfan Hi-Fi.

- Saxaholic


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

This may be better suited for another piece, but I was just listening to some Earl Bostic, and i thought maybe Nocturne or Orbit.


----------



## Alain Gen (Dec 2, 2013)

The Lady Day

The Velvetsonic


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

The Hype


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

ratracer said:


> How about the "Opus"
> or,
> The "Laude"?


I like Opus. 
Thank you.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

jmoen3 said:


> This may be better suited for another piece, but I was just listening to some Earl Bostic, and i thought maybe Nocturne or Orbit.


I love Earl!! One of my favorites. That guy was a freak of nature. What an alto player!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

sopsax said:


> Queen Bee is good. The three stripes could be *yellow on black.*


Well said! 
Hope you are well.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

SimonJazzSax said:


> I like Skylark a lot. Don't do Prestige, it's a clarinet :faceinpalm:


It was a reference for all the great alto players who played on the Prestige record label.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

mmichel said:


> Of these, I prefer "Heritage" and "The Tradition", though I think something like "The OG" would get the same basic message across in a hipper way.


The "OG" is fun and hip. Thank you.


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

10mfan said:


> It was a reference for all the great alto players who played on the Prestige record label.


I figured as much. The Prestige record label is one of my absolute favorites, along with, Atlantic and Riverside! I know that Bluenote gets all the love, and there are some truly special albums from them, but the others mentioned are just as amazing.

Anyway, the palm in face has to do with anything that reminds me of the agony stick :/ LoL ... the dreaded clarinet. Not to mention, I don't know if there are legal issues when naming a mouthpiece after something that's a different type of musical model ??? Probably not due to the fact that it's not the same instrument or a clarinet mouthpiece. Just wanted to mention it though.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Bro,
You and I both share the agony of the clarinet. Lol


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> It was a reference for all the great alto players who played on the Prestige record label.


That's good to know. One great alto player was Dolphy...just sayin' your description kind of matches his basic tone.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks bro. 
Riverside is really good too. 
I really appreciate all the time and effort everyone has made to help with their suggestions. It’s great having a saxophone community to assist. 
Lets do this through tomorrow and then I’ve got to come up with a name for the shop, so we can get the pieces stamped next week.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

"Prestige" makes me think of nineteenth-century magicians.


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Thanks bro.
> Riverside is really good too.
> I really appreciate all the time and effort everyone has made to help with their suggestions. It's great having a saxophone community to assist.
> Lets do this through tomorrow and then I've got to come up with a name for the shop, so we can start getting the pieces cut and stamped next week.
> ...


I will, thanks. I like Prestige actually; perhaps the name 'Prestige Series' can encompass the development of the basic design into distinct models (Stitt, Dolphy, etc.,)


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

10mfan said:


> all the great alto players who played on the Prestige record label.


Mmmmm... how about *Blue Note*.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Yep, that’s good too. 
Thank you all. So many great choices.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I just added to a post because I heard that Richie Cole passed away. 

He had such a profound effect on me as a player. He was the second person I ever heard play saxophone on record and he totally inspired me. There was a humor and a joy to his playing that was contagious. 

While I am sitting here saddened by all of this, it just hit me like a smack in the face what the perfect name for this mouthpiece HAS TO BE!

I appreciate everyone’s incredible input. I am so grateful that people cared about trying to help me with the name and came up with great suggestions every day for me!!!
The appropriate name for this new piece, has to be ALTO MADNESS, in honor of Richie Cole!

Thank you all for your incredible generosity in helping out and I hope you agree with me, that this really needs to be the right name for this piece.

I’ve loved his music for 35 years, and this has to be it!!!

Join with me and celebrate his life and music by putting on something of his today.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> I just added to a post because I heard that Richie Cole passed away.
> 
> He had such a profound effect on me as a player. He was the second person I ever heard play saxophone on record and he totally inspired me. There was a humor and a joy to his playing that was contagious.
> 
> ...


Fantastic choice and a great tribute to a phenomenal player! Well done!


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Sad news, but a perfect choice, Mark. Good luck with the new piece.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you. its a great way to honor his memory. 
PERFECT NAME for me.


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Thank you. its a great way to honor his memory.
> PERFECT NAME for me.


Perfect and I wish it was under happier circumstances. A fitting tribute and I've always loved his playing and his direct connection to Dolphy.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you, bro. 
It’s just so appropriate.


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

Ah dear, sorry to hear that Richie Cole' has died. He was a fine player.

In those circumstances, you'll have to keep my suggestion for a later mouthpiece model. Anyway, I suppose "Sepinuck Special" might better suit a tenor…


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Thank you, bro.
> It's just so appropriate.


Man, it's just the right thing, he was one of the greatest alto players on the planet, period. It's still hitting me pretty hard this morning.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Me too!!!
He brought something new and fresh to the scene. Humor and fun, and always great playing. Gorgeous ballad work too!

A true breath of fresh air.


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

...and again, I can’t stress this enough, a very serious musician. His sense of humor had an edge, too. It’s interesting to me that he was born 2/29 in a leap year; I’m sure that too contributed to his humorous and self effacing routines. I truly think he was the one player that kept Phil Woods focused at the later stages in his playing career. So much to say about Richie...


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Again, I want to thank you all for helping out!

Dave Pollack just put up a great video showing this mouthpiece's full-bodied sound and warmth.
I wanted all of you who took the time to help out, to be able to hear the piece.

Thank you again to all of my saxophone friends here.

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showt...uot-Harold-s-House-of-Jazz-quot-(Richie-Cole)


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

Heard Dave's clip. That piece sounds fantastic. 

Congrats Mark!

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks bro!!!

He wanted a warmer and fuller-bodied sounding alto piece, and now he has it. He sounds so comfortable on it. 


How are you and your family doing through all the craziness?


----------

